# Keystone Colorado Winter Break Edit



## bwashburn15 (Oct 13, 2011)

Took a trip out to Keystone and Breckenridge Colorado for a week and got about 3 days of filming in. It woulda been sick if we had more time but just being there was a dream . Tell me what you think!

Colorado Winter Break Edit - YouTube


----------



## rider89 (Jan 27, 2012)

Cool vid, I enjoyed the variety of riding!


----------



## Soft (Jan 6, 2013)

Liked thoose rail licks!


----------



## ThisDudeKB (Jan 6, 2013)

That was pretty BA, Keep it up. Im going to Keystone real soon myself.


----------

